# Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...



## Thaddou (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo Angelgemeinschaft, 

Ich wollte einfach mal eure Meinung zum Titel hören benutzt ihr Spinner und Blinker immer noch oder lediglich eins von beiden?
Bitte mal antworten mit Begründung


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Benutze beides und das deutlich häufiger als Gummiköder. Fängt eben und macht mir mehr Spaß als mit Gummiköder zu angeln.


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Der gute,alte FZ-BLINKER bringt immer wieder, gute Hechte in das Boot.
Und die Barsche lieben immer noch den 4 er MEPPS in silber,da hat sich in Jahren nichts dran geändert.Jedenfalls an meinem Lieblingsgewässer ,dem 
GR.PLÖNER SEE.


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Es gibt überhaupt keinen triftigen Grund, auf das "gute alte Eisen" zu verzichten!


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Blinker nutze ich sehr gern auf Forelle, da bei Wobblern das Führen in der Strömung nicht so einfach ist und ich mit Blinkern in der Höhe etwas variabler bin, ohne das Modell zu wechseln.
Mein momentaner Favorit auf Barsch und Forelle kostet inklusive Hakenwechsel ungefähr 1,50€, was auch ein Vorteil vom Blech ist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Spinner als Universalköder auf Forelle/Barsch in Größen 2-3 unverzichtbar. Nebenbei habe ich meinen Rapfen-PB auf 'nen 3er Mepps gefangen.

Blinker sind beim Hechtangeln immer in der Box. Wenn wir auf einschlägigen Gewässern mit dem Boot unterwegs sind fischt fast immer einer Eisen und der gute alte Effzett läuft den Gummis dabei oft den Rang ab, Tendenz in Relation zur Häufigkeit an gefischten Gummis die letzten Jahre stark steigend...|rolleyes


----------



## Purist (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



Thaddou schrieb:


> Bitte mal antworten mit Begründung



Könntest du uns bitte einmal erklären warum sie veraltet oder ineffektiv sein sollten? |wavey:


----------



## Thaddou (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Warum? z.B. schlechtere Fängigkeit wär doch ein Argument (wenn es denn wirklich so ist darum möchte ich ja mal eure Meinung hören)


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



Thaddou schrieb:


> Warum? z.B. schlechtere Fängigkeit wär doch ein Argument (wenn es denn wirklich so ist darum möchte ich ja mal eure Meinung hören)



Kommt auf das Einsatzgebiet drauf an. Wenn ich im Flachen Kontakt mit Steinen hab, fange ich mit Wobbler nichts, da die mir zu schade sind.
In klarem Wasser scheucht ein Spinner ab und zu, im Gegensatz zu einem dezenten Wobbler oder einem realistischen Gummifisch.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Hallo,

es geht eben nicht immer alles, wenn ich merke, daß die Burschen momentan Wobbler nicht so mögen, kommt immer wieder Eisen zum Einsatz und oft mit frappierendem Erfolg.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Heute dürften schon sehr viele Gewässer ver-illex-t, oder ver-keitech-t sein. Da wirkt dann ein altbackener Blinker oft wie eine Wunderwaffe.


----------



## Purist (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



Thaddou schrieb:


> Warum? z.B. schlechtere Fängigkeit wär doch ein Argument



Gebe ich dir hiermit schriftlich, dass sie keine schlechte Fängigkeit haben. 
Leider scheint bezüglich der "Blechköder" aber einiges an Wissen verloren gegangen zu sein, weshalb viele fälschlicherweise meinen, dass es "mit einfach einleiern" getan sei. Jene Angler sind es dann auch, die ihren High-Tech-Wobblern und ihrer Gummisammlung mehr Fängigkeit attestieren, obwohl sie sich mit Spinner und Blinker nie wirklich auseinandergesetzt haben. 

Inzwischen mehrt sich jedoch auch wieder die Zahl  derer, die wenigsten ein bischen Blech als "Notköder" mitführen und sie immer dann einsetzen "wenn gar nichts mehr geht". 

Wenn du mich fragst, es gibt auf dem Markt fast keine Köder (egal ob Blech, Gummi, Wobbler) die nicht fängig sind. Viele Angler kommen jedoch mit Farbe/Größe und vor allem der richtigen Führung nicht zurecht. Andere finden noch nicht einmal die Raubfische und wundern sich anschließend über ihre "ineffektiven und schlechten Köder"...


----------



## schlotterschätt (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



Purist schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir hiermit schriftlich, dass sie keine schlechte Fängigkeit haben.
> Leider scheint bezüglich der "Blechköder" aber einiges an Wissen verloren gegangen zu sein, weshalb viele fälschlicherweise meinen, dass es "mit einfach einleiern" getan sei. Jene Angler sind es dann auch, die ihren High-Tech-Wobblern und ihrer Gummisammlung mehr Fängigkeit attestieren, obwohl sie sich mit Spinner und Blinker nie wirklich auseinandergesetzt haben.
> Inzwischen mehrt sich jedoch auch wieder die Zahl  derer, die wenigsten ein bischen Blech als "Notköder" mitführen und sie immer dann einsetzen "wenn gar nichts mehr geht".
> Wenn du mich fragst, es gibt auf dem Markt fast keine Köder (egal ob Blech, Gummi, Wobbler) die nicht fängig sind. Viele Angler kommen jedoch mit Farbe/Größe und vor allem der richtigen Führung nicht zurecht. Andere finden noch nicht einmal die Raubfische und wundern sich anschließend über ihre "ineffektiven und schlechten Köder"...



Das unterschreibe ick mal so !!! :m
Obwohl ick bekennender Gufischmeißer bin, ist das erwähnte "bißchen Blech" für mich absolut kein Notköder. Oftmals haben gerade die kleinen Meppse an manchen Tagen dem Gummi-und Wobbelgedöns (welche natürlich auch noch im Rucksack stecken), sehr zum Entsetzen meiner High-Tech-Kumpels, respektlos den Rang abgelaufen.
Hier ist die " Not-Task-Force" für Bärsche mal kurz ausgekippt.


----------



## Novembermann (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Ich habe so gut wie gar keine Gummiköder.
Spinner in jeder Größe, sind bei mir immer die Nummer eins. 
Selbst im Seerosenfeld auf Hecht oder auf Zander im Kanal.
Liegt aber wohl auch daran, wie Purist schrieb: "Viele Angler kommen jedoch mit Farbe/Größe und vor allem der richtigen Führung nicht zurecht." 
Was bei mir dann auf die Gummiköder zutrifft.


----------



## Purist (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Hier ist die " Not-Task-Force" für Bärsche mal kurz ausgekippt.



Lustig, meine Favoriten (auch für Barsch) fehlen komplett :m


----------



## DirkulesMG (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Was genau machen die Leute bei der Führung denn falsch?

Vielleicht bekomme ich hier ja ein paar Tipps, da ich auch gerne Spinne. :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Die wissen nicht, dass man Blinker auch sehr gut z. B. jiggen, twitchen oder schleifen kann.

Damit das jeweils funktioniert, ist es natürlich nötig, ein geeignetes Modell mit geeignetem Gewicht und geeignetem Laufverhalten zu wählen - da eignet sich nicht jeder Blinker für jeden Zweck.

Beispielsweise macht ein 60-g-Effzett im Flachwasser keinen Sinn. Dort kann man aber z. B. ganz gut und relativ langsam mit einem etwa gleich großen, aber deutlich leichteren Profiblinker-Blinker angeln.

Ebenso gilt es, jeweils die optimale Laufgeschwindigkeit zu kennen.

Mit diesen Kenntnissen in Kombination lässt sich für fast jeden Zweck ein passender Blinker finden. Mit Umrüstung auf Krautschutzhaken auch gut in Hindernisnähe einsetzbar.

Nur eins kann Blech halt nicht: Schwerelos mit minimalen Bewegungen auf der Stelle stehen.


----------



## DirkulesMG (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Danke.
Und bei Spinnern?
Hatte drei hechte und 4 Barsche an den ketzten beiden Angeltagen, alles auf 2er Mepps in Silber. Auf meinem "Favoriten" auch von Mepps, Amercian Nr. 1 lief nichts...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Hab mit Spinnern und Löffelblinkern durchweg sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht auf Hecht und Barsch. Teils fängst man damit genauso gut oder besser. Lediglich auf Zander beschleicht mich das Gefühl das Gummi einfach besser läuft.


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Spinner kannst du im Prinzip genauso variantenreich führen. Grad das stehen bleiben und wieder anspringen des Spinnerblattes gibt einen zusätzlichen Reiz - pulsende Druckwellen.


----------



## shoti (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Hat sich gerade als fängig erwiesen...ein Typ war vor mir am Vereinssee....Habe aber nicht gesehen womit er geangelt hat...bin da reihum dieselben Stellen abgegangen ( geht ja nicht anders ...) und stinke nun nach Hecht ...war zwar nur nen 45´ er wo ich mir auch schön die Pfote blutig aufgerissen habe aber der Effzet Spinner Gr. 5 ist mind. 25 Jahre alt....

Aber mal was anderes, meine Power Pro sieht jetzt irgendwie total verdrallt aus....dasisblöd...reicht ein einfach wirbel nicht ?

Was ist denn jetzt die beste Möglichkeit ? einen 3-fachwirbel oder einen kugellager wirbel am Anfang vom Stahflach und dann noch einen Kugellager wirbel mit Snaplock am Spinner ?


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Arlinghaus hat das Verhältnis Blech (Blinker) gegen Gufi schon untersucht.
Zwei Angeerl in einem Boot fischen in einer definierten Zeit rund um das Boot einen Bereich aus. Einer mit Blech, der andere mit Gufi. Dies verteilt über den See in mehrfacher Besetzung und anschliessendem Durchwechseln der Spots nach Zeitablauf.
Ergebnis: An den ersten Tagen überwog der Fang auf Blinker! Erst in den Folgetagen nahm das Fangergebnis auf Blinker ab und der Gufi gewann die Oberhand.


----------



## shoti (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

...das zeig mal meinem Vereinsgewässer...habs mit Gummi versucht....bei einem Blätteruntergund und 1 m Tiefe...UNMÖGLICH


----------



## siloaffe (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Ich fische am Rhein überwiegend Gummi aber n (Profi)Blinker und n Mepps sind immer dabei, die Haben mir schon manchen Tag gerettet. 
Auf m Kubitzer Bodden ists anders da ist für mich n 7er Mepps unverzichtbar. 
Es kommt für mich stark aufs Gewässer und den Ziehlfisch an was ich anbiete. 
Aber veraltet ist das Blech ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## siloaffe (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



shoti schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes, meine Power Pro sieht jetzt irgendwie total verdrallt aus....dasisblöd...reicht ein einfach wirbel nicht ?
> 
> Was ist denn jetzt die beste Möglichkeit ? einen 3-fachwirbel oder einen kugellager wirbel am Anfang vom Stahflach und dann noch einen Kugellager wirbel mit Snaplock am Spinner ?




Ich nehm immer die Kleinsten Kugellagerwirbel die ich bekomme Normale wirbel funktionieren unter Zug oft nicht wirklich.


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

In keinster Weise veraltet nocj Ineffektiv. Ich habe es schon xmal erlebt das gerade in Wassern, die total überwobbelt oder Gummiverseucht sind, dad dor Metall umso besser fängt. Besonders, wenn die Fische solche Köder schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen haben.


----------



## shoti (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ich nehm immer die Kleinsten Kugellagerwirbel die ich bekomme Normale wirbel funktionieren unter Zug oft nicht wirklich.



Hab mir auch gerade welche bestellt....einmal Wirbel und einmal Wirbel mit Snap....jeweils in 2 Größen...

in Größe 2+3
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/High-Quality-10-20-Pieces-Size-2-3-4-6-Ball-Bearing-Swivels-Crane-Duo-Lock/32658644988.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.wHmhG8


und in Größe 0+1 jeweils 20 Stück....

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-20pcs-Size-0-1-2-4-6-7-8-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Heavy-Duty-Ball/32657169023.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.265.X8k9Zw


----------



## pike-81 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



shoti schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt die beste Möglichkeit ? einen 3-fachwirbel oder einen kugellager wirbel am Anfang vom Stahflach und dann noch einen Kugellager wirbel mit Snaplock am Spinner ?




Moinsen!
Meine Vorfächer haben an einem Ende einen Snap, am anderen einen Wirbel. 
Einige Spinner rüste ich an der Öse zusätzlich mit Sprengring und Wirbel aus. 
So bleibt das Vorfach bei anderen Ködern möglichst leicht und unauffällig. 
Petri


----------



## shoti (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

...ich hatte ja assuch mit Wirbel an einem Ende vom Stahl und Snap am anderen Ende gefischt...aber eicht wohlt halt nicht...deswegen jetzt die Kugellagerwirbel bestell....Kommt dann ein Wirbel oben ans Vorfach und unten nochmal einer mit snap...das sollte reichen


----------



## Purist (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



DirkulesMG schrieb:


> Was genau machen die Leute bei der Führung denn falsch?



Die Führungsdetails wurden schon angesprochen, aber schon bei Spinnern siehst du häufig, dass Angler nicht einmal wissen, dass es die in mindestens drei Gewichtsklassen gibt. Es gibt Unbeschwerte (für flache Bereiche, die kann man fast direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche führen, aber bei ruhigem Wasser auch sehr tief anbieten), es gibt welche mit Gewicht auf der Achse (das ist gängiger Standard) und es gibt welche mit vorgeschaltetem Blei (Tiefläufer, wenn man das Blei abmachen kann, sind es unbeschwerte Spinner).

Das gleiche hast du bei Blinkern, während es dort noch die Besonderheit gibt, dass ein Modell aus flachem/dünnen Metall bei gleicher Form deutlich lebendiger "blinkert" als das "normale Modell" (was dafür aber weiter fliegt, weil es schwerer ist). Daher kauft man die sinnvoller Weise immer nach Länge und Gewicht, nicht nur nach Gewicht oder Länge.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nur eins kann Blech halt nicht: Schwerelos mit minimalen Bewegungen auf der Stelle stehen.



Sind Zocker und Zikaden etwa keine Blechköder? Auch manch einen Blinker kann man vertikal anbieten :m


----------



## Fragezeichen (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Blinker sind oft der erste Köder für mich, damit kann man richtig Strecke/Fläche machen...optimaler Suchköder der auch fängig ist. Noch dazu spottbillig und quasi unzerstörbar. Selbst der billigste Schrottblinker läuft spätestens nach einer Zangenbehandlung top. Als Kind schon selber gebastelt aus Löffeln, 1 Löffel = 2 Blinker (bzw. je nach Stiel eher Zocker). Glaubs oder glaubs nicht, einer der traurigsten Köderverluste für mich war ein uralter Blinker.

Mit Spinnern konnt ich mich nie so richtig anfreunden, aber sind milliardenfach bewährt seit ewigen Zeiten, von daher kann man da auch nicht meckern, selbst wenn man sie nicht so sehr mag.

Kurz gesagt: Das "Alte Eisen" war, ist und bleibt top...aber das ham dir ja schon alle bestätigt.


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

genau. alter schaixxx. weg damit. erspart so einiges. sowas z.b.


----------



## 55+ (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Haben diese Woche auch schon ca 15 Zander auf schmale 7 cm Eigenbau Blinker gehabt. Kurz zum Grund durch sinken lassen und langsam mit der strömung auf mich zu gezupft hab ich die besten Erfolge. 

Allerdings Sind die Bisse bei weitem nicht so deutlich wie mit einem jig am Grund, meist ist die nächste jig Bewegung schon der ungeplante Anhieb. 

Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht das man deutlich mehr Fisch fängt, allerdings sind es in den meisten Fällen eher kleinere Zander, nicht uninteressant sind natürlich auch die großen Rapfen und Alande. 

Bei den Blinkern ist auf 5-7 cm lange Schlanke Modelle zu setzen, wenn möglich sollten immer verschiedene Gewichtsklassen dabei sein ! 7/12/20 decken am Rhein bei uns perfekt alle Situationen für diese Führung ab. 

Hänger habe ich trotz Drilling nie mehr als mit anderen ködern, und wer sich Kauft / bestellt der zahlt pro Blinker am Ende noch ca 2 Euro, ein weiterer Vorteil die Rohlinge sind meistens Matt grau, und genau so fangen die am aller besten !


----------



## Weserangler1975 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Ich denke das hängt auch oft vom Gewässer und der Fischart ab.
Auf Barsch und auf Hecht sind Blinker und vor allem Spinner für mich klar die Nummer 1 .Auf Zander Fisch ich persönlich nur Gummifisch .Ein  Bekannter von mir fährt oft nach Schweden zum Angeln und Kanu fahren auf den großen Seen und fängt deutlich mehr mit seinen Spinnern als alle Gummifischangler die er da so trifft .


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Beim Bachforellenangeln bin ich mit dem Spinner definitiv erfolgreicher als mit dem Wobbler. Ausschließlich Größe 2 und 3 und am liebsten noch "Dressed" https://www.angelplatz.de/dam-spinner-fz-dressed-executor-perlm-6g--da0111 Dadurch hatte ich schon richtig schöne Äschen als Beifang.

 Beim Angeln auf Hecht ist zwar der Gummifisch mein Lieblingsköder, aber hin und wieder verwende ich gerne solche Doppelblattspinner mit dickem Puschel dran, wie er eigentlich in den USA für's Musky fischen verwendet wird. Oder im Cover mit Spinnerbaits.

 Mit Blinkern bin ich nie so richtig warm geworden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



55+ schrieb:


> Haben diese Woche auch schon ca 15 Zander auf schmale 7 cm Eigenbau Blinker gehabt. Kurz zum Grund durch sinken lassen und langsam mit der strömung auf mich zu gezupft hab ich die besten Erfolge.


Das ist genau der Punkt, was mit Blinker prima geht - mit der Strömung zupfen.
Dazu brauchen sie dann auch in stärkerer Strömung lange nicht so schwer sein wie quer oder gar gegen die Strömung geangelt.

Geht auch klasse mit vorgebleiten Spinnern auf Zander, die man mit der Strömung nur gerade so schnell führt, dass der Spinner sich dreht..

Oder mit Minipilks (bis 10/12 Gramm), Zockern, Barschpilkern etc..

Die man auch gut werden und schnell einholen kann, wenn man zufällig Rapfen am Platz stehen.

Also auch in meinen Augen weder veraltet noch ineffektiv.


----------



## pike-81 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

@Ruti Island:
Gerade bei Bachforellen sind in guten Gewässern mit kleinen Spinnern Massenfänge möglich. 
Allerdings sind Wobbler deutlich selektiver. 
Damit angelt man an den Kleinfischen vorbei, und hat super Chancen auf Kapitale. 
Große Spinner werden in Strecken mit Angeldruck lange nicht so gerne von den erfahrenen Fischen angenommen. 
So jedenfalls mein persönlicher Eindruck!
Der Rapala Original Floater in 7 oder 9cm im Forellendekor hat mir schon viele 40+ Bafos gebracht.


----------



## Fear no fish (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Blech fängt nach wie vor. Teilweise sogar besser, da viele Gewässer gummimäßig übersättigt sind.


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



pike-81 schrieb:


> @Ruti Island:
> Gerade bei Bachforellen sind in guten Gewässern mit kleinen Spinnern Massenfänge möglich.
> Allerdings sind Wobbler deutlich selektiver.
> Damit angelt man an den Kleinfischen vorbei, und hat super Chancen auf Kapitale.
> ...



Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich mit Spinnern der Größe 3 auch ganz gut an den sehr kleinen Fischen vorbeiangle. Fische U25 sind wirklich selten und U20 kommt fast gar nicht vor. 

 So groß wie du habe ich aber noch nicht gefischt. Wenn ich mal Wobbler einsetzte haben die so um die 5cm. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass in der Fulda eine 35er Forelle schon ein guter Fisch ist.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Auch wenn ich überwiegend mit dem Gummifisch unterwegs bin, weil ich damit optimierter und gezielter an meinen Stellen fischen kann, so fische ich immer wieder gerne Spinner und erlebe damit auch die ein oder andere tolle Überraschung, einen Bonus Fisch oder es retter auch mal vor dem schneidern.

Je nach Stelle ist der Spinner unglaublich effektiv und erfolgreich.

Erst vorgestern eine netter Situation. Eine Stelle (Kanal, nicht breit) mit dem Gummifisch befischt und einen Hecht bekommen.
Danach einen Spinner drauf montiert. Erster Wurf, Biss und aussteiger. Zweiter Wurf Biss, Fisch Nr.2. Der Spinner war verbogen, also mit der Zange bei. Spinner läuft wieder und direkt Biss und Fisch Nr.3. Spinner verbogen, wieder mit der Zange bei und wurf. Der Spinner läuft nicht ordentlich, also etwas getwicht um zu schauen ob er geht... nope, also ein letztes mal twitchen und als ich den Spinner raus heben springt ein Hecht aus dem Wasser und reißt mir fast die Rute aus der Hand. Fisch Nummer 4 an einer Stelle auf 15 - 20 Meter Strecke/Wurfweite.

Der Spinner kann es.

-----------

Was mir aber immer wieder auffällt. Das Spinnfischen ist heut zu Tage ja auch ein Lifestyle Fischen. Passendes Aussehen und gewisse (Lebens-/Angel-)Einstellungen. Und dazu gehört auch irgendwie immer der Gummifisch. Und der Spinner ist dabei verpöhnt. Wie oft habe ich die Aussage gehört: "Mit dem Spinner kann ja jeder Idiot angeln" oder das der Spinner ja total langweilig sei. So eine unsinniger Quatsch und so Sinnfrei sich da unnötig zu begrenzen.

Ich mag den Spinner 

Bei dem Blinker sieht es anders aus. Den nutze ich so gut wie nie. Lediglich mit Krautblinkern habe ich gute Erfahrungen gehabt und diesen oft genutzt. Aber bei meiner aktuellen angelei sind Blinker allgemein uninteressant. Werde ich aber die Wochen mal ändern und gezielt damit unterwegs gehen.


----------



## Radick (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

wie führt man denn den Gufi gezielt auf Hecht? Wenn ich mit Gummi angel dann benutze ich die Faulenzermethode oder jigge kleine Sprünge


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



Radick schrieb:


> wie führt man denn den Gufi gezielt auf Hecht? Wenn ich mit Gummi angel dann benutze ich die Faulenzermethode oder jigge kleine Sprünge



So einen Gummifisch muss man ja nicht nur am Jig montieren. Und dann ist so gut wie alles möglich...!


----------



## Purist (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



55+ schrieb:


> Bei den Blinkern ist auf 5-7 cm lange Schlanke Modelle zu setzen, wenn möglich sollten immer verschiedene Gewichtsklassen dabei sein ! 7/12/20 decken am Rhein bei uns perfekt alle Situationen für diese Führung ab.



Kann ich voll bestätigen und die funktionieren nicht nur am Rhein. #h


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



> Sind Zocker und Zikaden etwa keine Blechköder? Auch manch einen Blinker kann man vertikal anbieten :m


Durchaus - ich meinte jedoch "freies Suspenden" ohne Boot oder erhöhte (Spundwand-) Standposition  



> Und dazu gehört auch irgendwie immer der Gummifisch. Und der Spinner ist  dabei verpöhnt. Wie oft habe ich die Aussage gehört: "Mit dem Spinner  kann ja jeder Idiot angeln" oder das der Spinner ja total langweilig  sei.


Sei froh darüber - so bleibt mehr für Dich übrig  Effektive Köderauswahl und -führung fangen - "Lifestyle" + Trendgehechel + Planlosigkeit + Oberflächlichkeit + Arroganz nicht :q

Beispielsweise Jan Eggers fischt seit Jahr und Tag standardmäßig seinen Oldschool-Tandemspinner an seinen Poldern - und dem kann man ja nu nich grade Ahnungslosigkeit oder mangelnde Erfolge unterstellen.


----------



## vermesser (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Ich denke, es kommt immer auf die Situation an. 

Grundsätzlich bin ich großer Fan vom alten Blech, der Effzett oder auch der Abu Atom ist einer meiner Lieblingsköder, der im Prinzip immer und überall für einen Hecht gut ist. Auch Barsche reagieren sehr gut auf kleine Blinker und Spinner. Blech ist der ideale Suchköder für mittlere Tiefen von 1-4m und meistens das erste, was bei mir ans Band kommt. Häufig genug wechsel ich den Köder überhaupt nicht und fang damit genügend Fische. Die Wurfweite und Zielgenauigkeit erreicht kaum ein anderer Köder.

Allerdings hat Blech Grenzen...sehr krautige Gewässer lassen sich nur schlecht damit befischen, da Blech halt immer sinkt...mal schnell, mal langsam, aber es sinkt, was eine (zu) schnelle Köderführung erzwingt. Dazu kommt, dass Spinner im Bewegungsschema sehr beschränkt sind...Blinker dagegen lassen sich jiggen, durchkurbeln und und und...

Und Zander lassen sich klassisch deutlich besser mit Gummi fangen...nicht, weil sie auf Blech nicht beißen, sondern weil die Führung hart am Grund zu vielen Hängern führt und noch schlimmer...Blech kann ein Zander deutlich schwerer ansaugen, was zu vielen Fehlbissen führt, meiner Erfahrung nach. Dazu reagieren Zander auf Gummi irgendwie besser...nicht ganz umsonst wurde das Spinnfischen auf Zander erst mit der weichen Welle populär.

Insgesamt sind Blechköder weder veraltet noch unfängig, wenn man weiß, wie und wo sie optimal eingesetzt werden. Es sind optimale Suchköder, um den Bestand zu ergründen und das Gewässer zu erkunden. Für den Uferangler sind sie interessant, weil sie sehr weit fliegen. 

Aus meiner Sicht ist Blech ein Köder, der nicht immer ganz vorn liegt bei der Fängigkeit, aber auch sehr selten versagt. Es gibt teilweise FÜR BESTIMMTE SITUATIONEN deutlich bessere Köder, aber die versagen dann in anderen Situationen sehr gern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist Blech ein Köder, der nicht immer ganz vorn liegt bei der Fängigkeit, aber auch sehr selten versagt. Es gibt teilweise FÜR BESTIMMTE SITUATIONEN deutlich bessere Köder, aber die versagen dann in anderen Situationen sehr gern.


Unterschreib ich genau so.
Gut zusammen gefasst.


----------



## Bronni (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen. Der Twin Effzett hat gerade wieder seine Fängigkeit in Schweden bewiesen. Dieser Blinker in allen Größen und Farben ist ein fester Bestandteil meiner Köderkisten.


----------



## vermesser (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Blech hat außerdem den Vorteil, anfängerfreundlich zu sein. Einen Spinner durchkurbeln kann erst einmal jeder...wenn man den falsch führt, merkt man das. Beim Blinker ist es ähnlich...kurbeln, absacken lassen...hoch zupfen...das kann jeder nach wenigen Minuten. 

Außerdem braucht man kein spezielles (und gern teures) Gerät...einen Blinker oder Spinner kann man problemlos fängig an ner preiswerten Composite Rute passenden Wurfgewichts mit ner günstigen Rolle und abgestimmter monofiler Schnur für wenige Cent führen...ohne dass man im Vergleich zu High End Anglern an Fängigkeit einbüßt.

Gummiangeln ohne passendes Gerät ist Stochern im Nebel...und man ist vom Köderspektrum weitaus eingeschränkter als mit ner mittleren Billigkombo für Blech...


----------



## vermesser (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Ich würde mich als relativ erfahrenen Raubfischangler ansehen...wenn ich irgendwo in der Welt mit ner Box mit 10 Ködern und einer Rute und Rolle auskommen müsste, wären darin bestimmt 6-7 Blechköder...ne mittlere Telerute von 2,70 und 10-60 Gramm...und ne Penn Slammer mit 30er Mono und passende Stahlvorfächer...ich wage zu prognostizieren, dass man damit nahezu überall ans Abendessen kommt...und auch nach einem bezahnten Fisch noch weiter angeln kann. Das ist nämlich ein großes Manko zahlreicher Gummis...nach 1-10 Räubern sind sie zerkaut und laufen nicht mehr.


----------



## madball80 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

ich steh generell auf Heavy Metall :m:vik:

für mich auch sehr häufig gefischte teilchen. Gerade ein 3er Mepps auf Forellen, der Hammer ! , letztes WE 3 Ü40 Bachforellen damit gefangen


----------



## DUSpinner (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Einige Angelgerätehändler, die Umsatz mit Hightech Kunstköder machen, schwören halt nicht auf billige  Blechköder...
Für mich als Uferangler sind Blinker nicht zu unterschätzende Topköder, wenn die "Gegner" nicht Ufer-/oberflächennah stehen.


----------



## shoti (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Wenn ich mal kurz abschweifen darf. Ich habe mich die letzten Tage mit folgendem Popper ( unter anderem ) am Wasser beschäftigt..und finde das Teil läuft komisch...Hat das was mit der Maulstellung zu tun ? Viele sehen ja ganz ander aus...so Rund mit Einbuchtung....

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/12cm-18g-Z-Line-Fishing-Lures-Crankbait-Crazy-Wobbler-Swim-Crank-Baits-Poper-Lure-Topwater-Fish/32608402515.html


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Hat hier aber sowas von garnix zu suchen ...


----------



## OSSSSE (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Also für mich ist und bleibt der Spinner mein Köder Nummer 1 was das angeln auf Hecht betrifft. Auf Größe 4 und 5 habe ich damit meine besten und vor allem meisten Hechte gefangen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## shoti (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Hat hier aber sowas von garnix zu suchen ...



is ja nur mal ne kurze Frage...


----------



## Purist (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Allerdings hat Blech Grenzen...sehr krautige Gewässer lassen sich nur schlecht damit befischen, da Blech halt immer sinkt...mal schnell, mal langsam, aber es sinkt, was eine (zu) schnelle Köderführung erzwingt.



Gegenstücke aus Gummi tun das ohne Spezialhaken nicht? Zudem gibt's seit Jahrzehnten Krautblinker, inzwischen auch Spinner mit Einzelhaken. Unbeschwerte Modelle lassen sich direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche führen, das einzige "Hindernis" dabei: Du musst direkt beim oder vor dem auftreffen auf das Wasser zu kurbeln anfangen.  



vermesser schrieb:


> Und Zander lassen sich klassisch deutlich besser mit Gummi fangen...nicht, weil sie auf Blech nicht beißen, sondern weil die Führung hart am Grund zu vielen Hängern führt und noch schlimmer...



Bist du sicher, dass du Blinker auf Zander "richtig" führst? Du jiggst die Blinker dabei, Bodenkontakt kann so punktuell vorkommen, ist aber überhaupt kein Muss und auch nicht unbedingt erwünscht (im Gegensatz zu Bleikopf Gufis). 
Das mit den Fehlbissen kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, bei kleinen Blinkern (max. 8cm Länge) und entsprechen langsamer Führung (geht bei leichten (dünnen) Modellen problemlos), hast du kaum Fehlbisse. 
Das kommt bei Spinnern auf Zander hingegen deutlich öfter vor, weil die sich in der Geschwindigkeit verschätzen (und der Angler auch gerne mal zu schnell kurbelt, weil die Druckwellen bei Zandern enorm wichtig sind!), #h


----------



## phirania (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Habe heute mal wieder mit meinem Mepps 5 er 3 gute hechte gefangen.
Blech geht immer.:m
Den hier,aber als 5 er.
http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/epag...Shops/61932736/Products/Mepps-Aglia-gold-GR.2


----------



## shafty262 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Spinner geht Immer. Am besten finde ich das so ziemlich jeder Räuber auf Spinner anspringt. Gab schon viele Bonusfische durch Spinner bei mir.


----------



## OSSSSE (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Apropos Blech. Heute hatte ich wieder eines dieser ominösen Erlebnisse. Ich war abends 3h angeln. Es ging nichts. Topwater, Squirrel, Gummi und andere Highend Köder... Dann aus der Verzweiflung einen 3er Effzett Spinner in Silber rangeknallt. Tja was soll ich sagen? Es hat auf einmal Barsche gehagelt. Einer nach dem anderen an den gleichen Stellen. Natürlich stellt sich dann die Frage: hätte ein anderer Spinner an der gleichen Stelle zur gleichen Zeit genauso gut gefangen? Ich bezweifle es. Ich liebe das alte Blech. Und nebenbei habe ich damals auch immer meine besten Hechte auf einen 5er Effzett gefangen. Blech, besonders Spinner, geht immer!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 55+ (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Punkt, was mit Blinker prima geht - mit der Strömung zupfen.
> Dazu brauchen sie dann auch in stärkerer Strömung lange nicht so schwer sein wie quer oder gar gegen die Strömung geangelt.
> 
> Geht auch klasse mit vorgebleiten Spinnern auf Zander, die man mit der Strömung nur gerade so schnell führt, dass der Spinner sich dreht..
> ...



Das sind genau meine Worte, und wer das Fischen mit der Strömung ersteinmal raus hat, der merkt schnell das der Zander in den meisten fällen garnicht so träge am Grund liegt wie die meisten wohl vermuten :vik:


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Ich hatte auch wieder so einen Tag...aufm See auf Barsche. Kleine Gummis nix, größere nix...alles irgendwie sehr ruhig...

Mehr oder weniger aus Verzweiflung nen rostigen rot silbernen DAM Spinner dran...und es gab noch ca. 30 Barsche...alle nur 10-25cm...aber der Mensch freut sich. 

Grade an dem See versagt klassisches Blech auf Barsch zwar gern komplett...aber an dem Tage wars genau das, was die kleinen wollten.

Man steckt da einfach nicht drin.

Nochmal zu den Zandern: Für Zander mit Blech gezielt bin ich zu doof...was mach ich da verkehrt?? Bin für jede Aufklärung dankbar, wo der Fehler liegt...


----------



## nakedchef (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Ja, absolut so sieht das aus.. 
ich habe noch einen Blinker aus der Angelkiste meines Großvaters... rostig, etwas verbogen, aber wenn nix geht, er schaffts...

zu doof bestimmt nicht, vielleicht einfach nur zu schnell, oder am falschen Platz...


----------



## Purist (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Zandern: Für Zander mit Blech gezielt bin ich zu doof...was mach ich da verkehrt?? Bin für jede Aufklärung dankbar, wo der Fehler liegt...



Suchen, Finden und über Gewässertiefe (Abzählmethode) beangeln. Gejiggt wird mit einem Ruck in der Rute, dann 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen beim Absenken der Rute (Blinker geht wieder nach unten). Richtig gemachst hast du praktisch keinen Leerlauf, in dem du einen Biss nicht mitbekommen könntest. 
Beim Spinner: Tiefe anpeilen (ebenfalls durch abzählen) und dann in 2-3 Geschwindigkeiten anbieten. Es gibt Tage, da beißen sie nur auf "vollen Druck", aber auch solche, da stoppt fast das Spinnerblatt und sie beißen..

Mit Wobblern hast du keine Probleme welche zu fangen?


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Nö...das geht dann und wann. Es gibt so Zeiten hier im See, da stehen die nicht am Grund, sondern auf halber Tiefe...da krieg ich sie auch mit Wobbler oder Spinner.
Schwer fällt es mir, wenn sie am Grund hocken, da was mit Blech oder Wobbler zu fangen...da geht dann irgendwie nur klassisches Gummi...was ja auch ok is..


----------



## Purist (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Schwer fällt es mir, wenn sie am Grund hocken, da was mit Blech oder Wobbler zu fangen...da geht dann irgendwie nur klassisches Gummi.



Sinkende Wobbler nehmen und Blech ebenfalls direkt über Grund anbieten, klar: Gibt mehr Hänger, aber wenn der Grund relativ frei ist kannst du auch einen Blinker in Sprüngen über den Boden bewegen. Ein Spinner zieht dort eine Sand/Schlammwolke hinter sich her- fängt auch.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Mir ist es auch zu schwierig, umständlich gezielt auf Zander mit Blech zu gehen.
Klar möglich ist es, aber mir ist schlicht der Aufwand in Form von Konzentration zu aufwändig, unentspannt dauernd aufpassen zu müssen, nicht doch einen unlösbaren Hänger zu setzen.
Da ist das Gummigezuzell deutlich entspannter und auch mit minimal Aufmerksamkeit fängig.
Natürlich habe ich schon Zander auf Blech gefangen, aber die schwammen eindeutig nicht direkt am Grund, wurden eher als willkommener Beifang gewertet!

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir ist es auch zu schwierig, umständlich gezielt auf Zander mit Blech zu gehen.
> Klar möglich ist es, aber mir ist schlicht der Aufwand in Form von Konzentration zu aufwändig, unentspannt dauernd aufpassen zu müssen, nicht doch einen unlösbaren Hänger zu setzen.



Aber Gufis versenkst du keine? Nach meiner Erfahrung ist in hängerträchtigem Gebiet auch ein normaler BleikopfGufi verloren. Da nehme ich lieber schlanke Blinker oder Spinner mit Haken, die ich problemlos über die Hauptschnur aufbiegen kann (das sind bei gängigen Blinker/Spinnermodellen die schon montierten Standardhaken) und wenn die zu schwach dazu ist: Köderretter. Preislich bist du bei Zanderblinkern im 1,5-2€ Bereich, bei Selbstbauspinnern sind's 70-90 Cent.

Hohe Konzentration brauchst du eher beim Gufieren mit Einzelhaken, bei Metallködern haken sich die Fische in den meisten Fällen von ganz alleine, beim blinkern hakst du zu bestimmt 85% durch den Rutenruck.


----------



## bazawe (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Meine Seeforellen fange ich zu 90 % mit den "veralteten" Mozzi oder Toby-Blinkern. Auf Hecht ist der Kneubühler von Stucki immer noch eine Bank. Habe es schon öfter erlebt daß alle Köder wie Gufi, Wobbler und Jerks nicht einen Biss brachten, einen Kneubühler angehängt und es klappte auch mit dem Hecht. Allerdings sind die Kneubühler nicht ganz billig.

 Gruß bazawe


----------



## 55+ (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir ist es auch zu schwierig, umständlich gezielt auf Zander mit Blech zu gehen.
> Klar möglich ist es, aber mir ist schlicht der Aufwand in Form von Konzentration zu aufwändig, unentspannt dauernd aufpassen zu müssen, nicht doch einen unlösbaren Hänger zu setzen.
> Da ist das Gummigezuzell deutlich entspannter und auch mit minimal Aufmerksamkeit fängig.
> Natürlich habe ich schon Zander auf Blech gefangen, aber die schwammen eindeutig nicht direkt am Grund, wurden eher als willkommener Beifang gewertet!
> ...




Eben, genau an den Tagen an denen sie nicht press am Grund sondern in der oberen Hälfte stehen bzw die Situation eine ordentliche Führung von Gummis nicht zulässt, und ein wobbler mit der Strömung zu schnell geführt werden muss, sprich bei trüben Wasser und viel Strömung wirst du nicht mit weniger Aufwand als einhängen von einem schmalen Blinker auskommen...:q

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung das es eher darauf ankommt seinen Köder, ganz egal welcher art, eben doch konzentriert zum leben zu erwecken, anstatt ein "entspanntes" auswerfen und Einkurbeln/rucken zu betreiben in das die meisten Angler nach 3 Würfen verfallen :vik:


----------



## thanatos (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blinker und Spinner-veraltet und ineffektiv oder immer noch nützlich...*

Hängt die Fängigkeit vielleicht mit dem Alter des Anglers zusammen ;+ 
 bin ja nun schon mal nicht mehr der Jüngste bin aber auch auf was Neues neugierig ,also hab ich mir ein paar Videos rein gezogen und mir Drop Shot undTexas Riggs Gerödel gebastelt ,getwitcht und gejerkt-na ja der Erfolg gleich null aber nach vergeblichen
 Versuchen  alle mein Hechte auf meinen Lieblingsblinker 
 den "Toby"gefangen.#6
 Auf Barsch nach 1 1/2 Stunden erfolgslosem Ds meinen
 Black Fury Gr .1 "angespannt und so ca 30 Barsche gezogen
 wovon 12 mitnehmbar waren.
 Die Krönung war aber ein Hecht  von 7 cm |supergri.
 Nein gefangen wird mit dem Köder von dem wir überzeugt sind und zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort sein ist alles 
 alles andere einfach -na ja :m


----------

